# oranges Wasser



## Nebelschnecke (20. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,
Mein eichwasser wird von Tag zu Tag immer oranger - zwar klar, aber halt immer dunkler.
Hängt das mit dem Raps zusammen der fliegt??? Oder mit evtl. reingepurzelten __ Nacktschnecken???
Wie bekomme ich das weg?

Gruß Ruth


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: oranges Wasser*

Servus Ruth

Bei uns fliegt Momentan "Gelber" Blütenstaub (Kiefernblüten  ) massenhaft durch die Luft :crazy .
Fensterbretter, Auto usw., alles Gelb.

Vielleicht wäre das eine Ursache für dein "Orangenes Wasser".

Ich denke es ist Blütenstaub, aber von welchen Pflanzen kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: oranges Wasser*

hallo Ruth,

also __ Nacktschnecken sind für die Färbung eher nicht verantwortlich.
Da müßten ja die "Farbstoffe" einer Schnecke wasserlöslich sein.
Gleiches gilt für Blütenstaub. Der bildet eher einen Film auf dem Wasser, färbt das Wasser aber nicht.

Ich tippe auf ne Algenart, ohne jetzt ein Bild der Färbung gesehen zu haben.

Ein ähnliches Phänomen beobachte ich immo bei meiner Badewanne.
Das führe ich allerdings auf den Sand,den ich ungewaschen rein habe, zurück.


----------



## lassegewinnen (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: oranges Wasser*

Hallo! Ich hatte das Problem kürzlich auch. Es hat sich allerdings von selbst gelöst, das Wasser wurde mit der Zeit wieder vollkommen klar. Das einzige, was übrig blieb, waren rötliche Ablagerungen auf den Steinen. Viele Grüße aus bayerisch-Schwaben!


----------

